
Disturbing Aerials Reveal Canada’s Vast Tar Sand Mines - jonbaer
http://www.wired.com/2016/06/stuart-hall/
======
curtis
Google Earth view:
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/57%C2%B001'12.0%22N+111%C2...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/57%C2%B001'12.0%22N+111%C2%B039'00.0%22W/@57.0560541,-111.4753109,84001m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d57.02!4d-111.65?hl=en)

I don't know if there are other big mines outside of this view, but I didn't
see any obvious ones when I zoomed out.

